# Amare pulls himself out of consideration for Olympic team



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Suns star Amaré Stoudemire declined the opportunity to be an Olympian this summer for USA Basketball.
> 
> Jerry Colangelo, managing director for the USA Basketball senior men's national team, said today that Stoudemire is not on the 12-man Olympic roster that will be announced Monday in Chicago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

It would have been cool to see Amare play with team USA, but its alright that he wants to rest and get ready for the season.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Hopefully he works on a mid-range shot so he can be an inside-outisde threat. His shot improved alot this year, like to see him get it to the point where he'll take it with a man in his face


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ChadWick said:


> Hopefully he works on a mid-range shot so he can be an inside-outisde threat. His shot improved alot this year, like to see him get it to the point where he'll take it with a man in his face


He already is an inside-outside threat. And he's shown that ability, too. But it won't happen often. Most give him room because they know he can blow by them easily.

If he concentrates on anything, it NEEDS to be defense. Erase everything Mike D'Antoni taught him.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad he decided to take a break. And yep, it's at the defensive end that he has to improve further upon.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Shame we didn't get Silas in to work with Amare, as he was very eager to make Amare better on defense. But we have Bill Cartwright now, I'm hoping it will be just as effective. Other than defense, passing out of the post is also key for Amare. Duncan and Garnett can do it with ease, Amare needs that edge to his game to round it out.

Hopefully any nagging soreness, discomforts he may have had will be eased with this break. His body is stressed enough, and with a new mindset and focus with Porter and the assistant coaches, he should be ready to roll.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

ohhh well the team has enoug offense, and he doesnt really play D anyway.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad to hear. I expect big things from Amare this year. *Knock on wood* 

This, I believe, will be the year he takes the MVP reigns from Nash.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> This, I believe, will be the year he takes the MVP reigns from Nash.


I hope so. Anyway, Nash is more or less the same every year. So have Amare play at an MVP level will really be like having 2 MVPs on our team.


----------

